# Peanut?



## a.rogers710 (Jul 19, 2018)

Does this Holland Lop kit look like a peanut?


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 19, 2018)

Yes.  look at head and ears


----------



## Sundragons (Jul 19, 2018)

I have to agree.


----------

